# What is the worst thing your rats have ruined?



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I received a pair of really nice headphones as a gift a couple weeks ago and have been really careful about putting it away when the girls free range. Yesterday, my little trouble makers were hanging out on my desk and they went into a little foam box to take a nap. I went to do laundry for 20 minutes, and when I came back, the headphone wires were pulled into the box and chewed in half! I almost died because this was the ONE time I didn't put my headphones away  

I was so mad at myself I was going to explode. Felt super guilty that I was irresponsible that I didn't take care of a gift well enough. I have to buy a replacement cable now, which is kind of hard since they seem to be recently released. Blah. 

This other time back in college, my problem rat chewed the handles off a designer purse that I had saved up for months to buy. He waited until I was in the bathroom to completely scale an entire bookshelf to the purse on the very top. I was so sad.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I am looking forward to reading everyone's posts in this thread! Should be pretty funny xD

-Hoody.
Not just any old hoody, my favourite one. It cost me £45 and I got it from Republic and its just so nice and I love it so much. It was on my sofa bed thing in my room and I had the girls out to play. Now, I actually saw Roxi running towards it, but then I thought to myself: 'my girls aren't chewers, it will be fine' so I left her to it. About half an hour later, she didn't appear back from the hoody. So I went over and managed to catch her sleeping in it. How cute! Not. My hoody had millions of small holes in it! I was not impressed. 
She didn't get any treats for the rest of the day xD

-Phone case
Again, the girls were running freely around my room. Rosie was being brave and was exploring my desk (which would take a lot of effort to get up and onto). My new phone case was on the desk and I presume I was on my laptop when this happened. I didn't even notice until I looked up and she was on top of the desk (looking pretty proud of herself!). I went over to my desk and saw that this phone case, no longer looked all nice and new. Oh no. It had teeth marks in it and worse... Rosie had chewed the top part of the phone case, so it was nearly ripped in half! (It's one of those rubber cases) All the rubber and chewed mess was all over my desk and I was not happy with her. I had to throw it away.

I would just like to say, that I still have the hoody. I don't wear it in public but I am wearing it now. Its now my official 'rat hoody'.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

The worst thing my rats ruined hmm well
Mr pepper bottom decided I wasn't paying enough attention to him so he chewed my lap top charger had to get a new one

Kane chewed a hole in my only pillow

Monoxide decided I really didn't need my phone charger for my iPhone and ipad 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My walls! My first apartment and they've ripped up the wallpaper all over. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

For me it would have to be my computer charger.... I now always have a spare just in case.  Oh, or the time the chewed into the inside of my box spring and kept making nests in it... took forever to get them out if they didn't want to go back in the cage, too. Or maybe when they chewed into my comforter and would sleep inside of it. xD


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Snipped through part of me Mother in Law's couch cushion strap that keeps the cushion in place. She still doesn't know, I have to hand sew it to fix it before she has an anxiety attack >,>'


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

The worst was probably my girlfriends favorite hoodie. It was her dads and he passed away about a year ago and it was one of the veryveryvery few things of his she got to keep. Its not even a couple holes, they destroyed it in the 8 hrs we were at work. But, she did leave it too close to the cage.

Aside from that, 2 strings of christmas lights and a watercolor painting I made.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Mine haven't done much so bed sheets is it right now. Also some colored papers in my drawers and some minor chews in cords.


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

They destroyed my mic attachment to my headphones and also the cord to the 300$ headphones (thankfully replaceable) also my curtains they destroyed because it was close to the cage. And my bed sheets! Lots of stuff

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

The Roku.


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

Let's see, mine are pretty low on the list if there was one of every bodies.
My worst was probably my alarm clock cord. I have one of those boom alarm clocks to wake me up and they chewed through the attachment cord. So the clock part worked, but the the alarm part that rattles the bed. 
A quilt that my grandmother hand made. It wasn't one that you send out to get made, but a 100% hand made. 
The latest thing is my eos lip balm. I have like a billion, but one fell down to where I believe Arya was and it now has teeth marks all over it. 

Although the rats haven't been to destructive, our lab Dollie, on the other hand has destroyed; our couch, a designer purse, random regular cheap purses of mine, whole bottles of melatonin, any food that she can get to, my dad's medicine bag and it's contents, and about 10 eos lip balms, and numerous other items. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Learn how to use a soldering iron , I've fixed chargers and my cord on my external computer fan


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My two boys have never destroyed anyone (touch wood), but Thaddius has nibbled the tag of a secret Santa present I have to give to someone at work and now theyre going to know it's me because they know I have rats! (I don't have anymore tags, and actually, I find it really cute!)

Badger used to be the trouble maker! But again, he wasn't so bad...he snipped both mine and my boyfriend's sound cable on our computers on two separate occasions, but luckily, they're probably the cheapest cables on the computers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Mine are not big chewers. They made a couple holes on the inside of the hood of my favorite hoodie but their only visible if you flip the hood inside out. Theres one hole that goes all the way through but its on a seam so you can't even see it when I'm wearing it and I can just stitch it back up. They chewed a big hole through the top of their cube but its still usable. Other than that they havent done anything.


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Phone cases, phones, bed, bed sheets, carpet, money, notebooks, headphones, clothes, pencils, anything rubber or plastic, doors, books, wires, and random other stuff. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

What haven't they chomped, but the worst was the TV cable that messed up the landlord's TV signal, so now they aren't allowed to free range.  it was behind a dresser so I didn't know it was going on until it was way too late.


----------



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

Hayfan, the luckily didn't go all the way through and it was easily fixed with electrical tape. I've since rat proofed more. It was more of a hassle for me not waking up and missing a huge class. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

My mattress that they kept going into and it would take hours to get them out. A pillow case. Chewed my boyfriends sweater strings and zipper. My comforter. iPod charger, cell phone charger luckily both still work. Lots of headphones they sneak into my school bag and take them out when I'm not paying attention. Ummm the two youngest girls when I first got them I both got a small hidey hammock to put in the small cage and they chewed holes all through them now they are the favourite thing for all four girls to pile into. There's something else but I can't remember.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I also remember this one time my old boy chewed off the "pay to the order of" part of my freelance check. I had to sheepishly call my employer and ask for another one. Term papers and textbooks I could deal with, but he practically ate my rent!


----------



## MrsTefee (Dec 1, 2013)

Ive given up on having nice things because of my animals LOL My rats havent done anything too bad yet but my bunny...thats a different story!!! Lets say ive spent alot of money on new purses and headphones over the past 5 years.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sure if I let all my animals out unsupervised I would have holes in EVERYTHING I have Guinea pigs, bunnies, and hamsters as well as my rats haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

My rats have all chewed TONS of holes in the pillows and cusions of my couch. My dad still doesnt know but he's going to flip out when he finds them. >.> One of my boys also chewed an entire corner off of a book that I was reading, and someone chewed my only pair of headphones to bits.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

goodness, the things we put up with for our rats lol
The worst would be my mattresses. My girls have a fondness for burrowing holes and tunnels through my mattress foam. I've gone through 3 box springs and 2 mattresses. I've switched to futon mattresses which they don't chew for some reason.
But apart from that, they have a habit of chewing base boards on walls, the beads off my landlords curtains, pulling the carpet fibers up and tearing down all my posters, concert ticket stubs on the walls and any flowers I get from my boyfriend no matter where they are.


----------



## Dragonsflame (Dec 8, 2013)

The ratties room is pretty much a free for all. They can chew what they want. But we do take them to the bedroom to roam around when I'm doing laundry or reading & they have managed to chew on the bedposts of our very expensive bed. I never catch them in the act but my husband has. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Our old man, Batou (RIP), peed on my cell phone and killed it lol!


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

They have chewed a slew of things such as cables, paper money, remotes, books - pretty much anything anyone's rats have ever ruined. Even when they destroy my drawings, I'm not so upset because I always make a copy upon completion.

But the instance that affected me the most was when Luca chewed holes in my work pants. It wouldn't cost anything to replace, but that particular style of pants were no longer available. The new style was uncomfortable to look at, they reminded me of sweatpants. They bunched up at the top causing your hips to look enormous, and the pockets were located on the very sides. Instead of adjusting to those strange new things I switched back to the pair I had grown too tall for. Sure they were a bit too short, but to me it seemed like the better option!


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

Probably my laptop charger (Both sides) which cost me £45 to replace. It was quite annoying, but I guess it's my fault for leaving my laptop on the bed whilst I went for tea.. Also it was very funny to see that they had put millions of holes in my dads favorite shirt.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh my. This thread is funny and frustrating! Luckily, my boys chew on nothing besides paper towels. It's the only thing. Sometimes on some chew sticks in their cage, but I let them free roam everywhere, and they chew on nothing. Unless it's a dead bug they find under my bed -_-


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

My dad's curtains. Their cage is in his home office, right by the window, and they pulled in his (very expensive) curtains, and ruined them. We still haven't told my mother yet.


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

My sheets and blanket. Pulled them into their cage with their little hands and chewed to bits. Also my fav stuffed animal whale...they chewed the face clean off it. They got all cozy in his remains when I got home. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

My roommate left her work shirt next to the cage once and Ivy pulled it in and shredded it. They have also destroyed the bottom of the shower curtain from free-ranging in the bathroom. I haven't gotten a new one yet because I don't see the point lol.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I have to add Kane destroyed my black and white Batman comic book *sighs*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbeyjewel (Oct 10, 2013)

My brand new hearing aid. It was covered by warranty thank god. 

My walls. I now have no security deposit. 

Art that a friend of mine made me. 

Along with everything else under the sun 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

My boys aren't that bad as far as chewing but one day I left the cage open accidentally, came back 5 hrs later and all of my posters near the cage were destroyed and used as bedding, the yogies were raided and dumped over, and Stitch was sleeping in the cage with his tail over his nose.  Stitch did also get ahold of a small plastic dog (like from those candy machine things) and now the dog (a pit bull puppy) looks like Oogy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheDragonsIris (Dec 26, 2013)

Let's see. I try really really hard not to let them near anything that is valuable and fun to chew. This includes most electronics. The only things my boys have ruined are towels, bed sheets (washing machines are great), toilet paper rolls (so much fun), slightly nibbled on earbud wires, and completely chewed up an earbud rubber ear piece one time. I try to keep on top of it. If I let them go crazy, they'd probably rearranged the house and set it on fire from wire chewing.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I decided awhile ago that I don't want to encourage chewing (I give them toys they that are not as big a chew magnets), so I have been able to avoid this mostly. They destroyed 2 bedspreads of mine since they freerange on the bed only. From now on, they are going to freerange on the bed with an old sheet and later on one of the ferret playpens instead.


----------

